# Touchpad [fixed!]

## MdaG

Where do I find the device for my synaptic touchpad on my laptop. I've looked in /dev/input but I only find mouse0, mouse1 and mice. The HOWTO http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad

claims that I should find an event0 or similar.Last edited by MdaG on Mon Dec 06, 2004 5:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## man

hey,

/dev/psaux. append "psmouse.proto=exps" to kernel line.

man

----------

## MdaG

 *man wrote:*   

> hey,
> 
> /dev/psaux. append "psmouse.proto=exps" to kernel line.
> 
> man

 

Sorry, but I don't understand.   :Embarassed: 

*edit*

Gentoo is basically my first Linux distro. So I'm having quite a steep learning curve   :Wink: Last edited by MdaG on Wed Dec 01, 2004 11:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## man

hey,

my apologies, i shouldn't have assumed you knew!!

when you configure your  X (/usr/X11R6/bin/xorgconfig)  you'll be asked what your mouse device is; it is /dev/psaux. this will get your touchpad going when you restart X. are you using lilo or grub? i'll explain the append when you let me know.

man

----------

## Codo

emerge synaptics

----------

## MdaG

 *man wrote:*   

> hey,
> 
> my apologies, i shouldn't have assumed you knew!!
> 
> when you configure your  X (/usr/X11R6/bin/xorgconfig)  you'll be asked what your mouse device is; it is /dev/psaux. this will get your touchpad going when you restart X. are you using lilo or grub? i'll explain the append when you let me know.
> ...

 

I auto configured my xorg.conf so I never had specify my mouse. Still my touchpad worksbut I want to configure it so that I don't accidently hit it while typing. I'm using grub as my bootloader.

----------

## MdaG

 *Codo wrote:*   

> emerge synaptics

 

I've (already) done that, it isn't enough though.

----------

## dtor

You need to compile and load evdev module (or build it in kernel). Use menuconfig and select:

Device Drivers  ---> Input device support  --->  <M> Event interface

The will give you /dev/input/eventX devices.

----------

## MdaG

 *dtor wrote:*   

> You need to compile and load evdev module (or build it in kernel). Use menuconfig and select:
> 
> Device Drivers  ---> Input device support  --->  <M> Event interface
> 
> The will give you /dev/input/eventX devices.

 

So it's not default in genkernel?

----------

## dtor

I have no idea. do "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/input" and you will see if you have it.

----------

## Heliode

 *MdaG wrote:*   

>  *dtor wrote:*   You need to compile and load evdev module (or build it in kernel). Use menuconfig and select:
> 
> Device Drivers  ---> Input device support  --->  <M> Event interface
> 
> The will give you /dev/input/eventX devices. 
> ...

 

No, it isn't default in Genkernel. Luckily, you can add modules to the kernel without having to recompile the whole thing. Just add it in menuconfig and compile the module.

----------

## Codo

 *MdaG wrote:*   

> I've (already) done that, it isn't enough though.

 

You have to configure your xorg config file, and specify synaptics as input device.  Here is an example (in italian though).  I'm not at my box so I can't be of much more help.

http://www.slacky.it/tutorial/touchpad/touchpad.pdf

----------

## MdaG

I used genkernel during the installation so... *ashamed*... where do I find the kernel and how do I change settings?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Codo

```
genkernel --menuconfig
```

Have a look at http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml

And append this in your xorg file (or XF86Config if you are still using that file)

```
Section "InputDevice"

  Identifier    "Synaptics Mouse"

  Driver        "synaptics"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

  Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

  Option        "LeftEdge"      "1700"

  Option        "RightEdge"     "5300"

  Option        "TopEdge"       "1700"

  Option        "BottomEdge"    "4200"

  Option        "FingerLow"     "25"

  Option        "FingerHigh"    "30"

  Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180"

  Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220"

  Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.06"

  Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.12"

  Option        "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

  Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"

#  Option       "Repeater"      "/dev/input/ps2mouse"

EndSection
```

And append this line in the section "ServerLayout" (you already have this section)

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    ....

    ....

    InputDevice "Synaptics Mouse" "CorePointer"

    ....

    ....

EndSection
```

Let know how it goes...

----------

## MdaG

I don't think this works.

```
root@d800 linux # genkernel --menuconfig

Gentoo Linux Genkernel 3.1.0a

Usage: 

        genkernel [options] all

Some useful options:

        --menuconfig            Run menuconfig after oldconfig

        --no-clean              Do not run make clean before compilation

        --no-mrproper           Do not run make mrproper before compilation,

                                this is implied by --no-clean.

For a detailed list of supported options and flags; issue:

        genkernel --help
```

*edit*

I tried using make menuconfig and added support for events as told earlier in this thread.

----------

## MdaG

What the difference between m (module?) and * when using menuconfig?

*edit*

I recompiled the kernel with the added setting dtor suggested, but I still can't find eventX in the /dev/input. What am I doing wrong? I've (even) rebooted.

----------

## dtor

Did you install the kernel? With vanilla sources the process would be "make; make modules_install; make install". I am not sure about genkernel.

----------

## MdaG

 *dtor wrote:*   

> Did you install the kernel? With vanilla sources the process would be "make; make modules_install; make install". I am not sure about genkernel.

 

I didn't use genkernel.

This is what I did...

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

# make 
```

----------

## dtor

Oh, and if you compiled it as a module you'd need to do "modprobe evdev" to load it (and later add it to your command scripts so it is auto-loaded at startup).

I always recommend having evdev compiled in - there is no point in having it as a module.

----------

## dtor

 *MdaG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

Ok, so now do this:

make modules_install

make install

And reboot.

----------

## Kuhndog86

```
genkernel --menuconfig all 
```

compile that option in as a module

then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change

```

Identifier    "Mouse1"

driver         "mouse"

Option "Protocol"   "PS/2"

Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

```

to

```

Identifier    "Mouse1"

driver         "synaptics"

Option "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

```

----------

## MdaG

 *dtor wrote:*   

>  *MdaG wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> # cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> ...

 

Done that. Now when I reboot I get this error msg:

Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt

It's not even finishing the boot up so I don't get a chance to fix anything.

----------

## Codo

did you run lilo?

```
$> lilo
```

----------

## MdaG

Nah, I'm using grub. I found out yesterday what the problem was. I was using a grub.conf expecting a genkernel created kernel... I just ran a:

# genkernel --menuconfig --oldconfig all

using the live-CD and the problem was solved.

Thanks guys for helping me out!   :Cool: 

----------

